# Anyone interested in some relatively small blind listenings?



## Guest (Sep 6, 2018)

On another forum I've seen this work really well. I'm thinking of posting anonymous recordings of a short piece, movement or section of a longer work for comparison. I have a feeling that posting complete works for us to listen to would be very time consuming and many of us might not have all the time in the world to get through 20 complete recordings of _Tristan und Isolde_ or something like that.

Is anyone interested in participating? If enough people are interested, I'll go ahead with the first one I am planning to do.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Sure! I remember this being fun on the forum-that-shall-not-be-named.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bring it on.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2018)

Also, should I put the actual thread for the blind listening in _this_ forum, the Polls and Games subforum or the Recorded Music and Publications forum?


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Be my guest.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

shirime said:


> Also, should I put the actual thread for the blind listening in _this_ forum, the Polls and Games subforum or the Recorded Music and Publications forum?


This forum is most appropriate unless you're going to start an actual poll or game.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Is anyone interested in participating? 

Yes, but I would prefer shorter works.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

.....sounds good


----------



## Thomyum2 (Apr 18, 2018)

I'd be interested! My time is unfortunately limited, but I'm willing to give it a try when I can.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Indeed, why not?

But no, not twenty Tristans, please!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2018)

How do people feel about 5 versions of the 2nd movement of Mozart's Piano Concerto no. 21? I want to make it so that no one feels obliged to listen to all of them or even rank them, but we certainly can, of course. There'll be no 'winner' or anything like that, but it would be interesting to observe if there _is_ any consensus on the most preferred recording out of the selection provided.

The reasons I want to do this particular concerto and this particular movement is that I've found a couple of unusual performances that we might find interesting.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

shirime said:


> How do people feel about 5 versions of the 2nd movement of Mozart's Piano Concerto no. 21? I want to make it so that no one feels obliged to listen to all of them or even rank them, but we certainly can, of course. There'll be no 'winner' or anything like that, but it would be interesting to observe if there _is_ any consensus on the most preferred recording out of the selection provided.
> 
> The reasons I want to do this particular concerto and this particular movement is that I've found a couple of unusual performances that we might find interesting.


Unusual is what I need, because I've heard this movement so many times that it tends to have no impact on me anymore.


----------

